# That new Deere smell



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

After a month and a half of waiting it is finally here. 2012 John Deere 5083E, so new the paint even smells. Its main job this winter will be loading salt, till I make up my mind on a push box, then it will be used for plowing and loading salt. It is between an Artic, or Protech.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

few more

Input is more than welcome especially on the push box, This is my first bigger tractor.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I love the green tractors. Do you know what it weighs?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

your not that far from us!

congrats on the tractor! what are the specs?


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

mossman381;1362612 said:


> I love the green tractors. Do you know what it weighs?


I think its around 8500 lbs


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1362627 said:


> your not that far from us!
> 
> congrats on the tractor! what are the specs?


Cleveland is pretty close.

Heat and Air were my main concerns in specking it out along with a radio with mp3 input. 
83hp, I think pto hp is 64 but not 100%, went with a skid steer mount 84" bucket which is 27 cu. ft.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

I would have a hard time putting that pretty tractor in the salt pile.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats! I sure love the interior on mine and i'm sure you will too!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Man thats nice. I've always heard Pro-tech is an awesome pusher. I do like the trip action of the Artics though. How big do you wanna go? 10-12'?


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome tractor. We run two JD ag tractors with pushers on them. If it were me, I would go with a 10' Arctic Sectional. Pro Tec builds a great pusher but having the floating moldboards and steel trip edge makes a world of difference over the conventional rubber edged pushers. We have saved a lot on salt and done a much better job on any uneven pavement. Good luck with it!


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I am thinking 10', some of the commercial lots we do are about 700' long I think 12 maybe a little to much and a little harder to maneuver in some of the tighter areas. I was originally going to get a protech but the more I research the artic the better it looks as long as it has a good operator. I would rather spend more on the box then have to put down more salt.

So I got to put it to use today moving 20 tons of salt into my salt bin in my shop. Cab is very comfortable with great visibility.

Gave it a bath when I was all done, also gave the old dump truck one too.


----------



## I HATE RUST (Oct 9, 2010)

nice tractor, good luck with it this year :salute:


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking tractor. Really, used for salt loading? I'd spray it down with a oil or fluid film...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

blowerman;1362932 said:


> Nice looking tractor. Really, used for salt loading? I'd spray it down with a oil or fluid film...


Ditto.

After seeing what salt did to my Bobcat years ago, I will never use a new tractor or skidsteer to load salt again.

Fluid Film the crap out of the entire tractor.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats on the machine, youll love it. I have a 5085m very similiar to yours. They are about 70 or 75 pto horse power. I purchased a 10 foot protech for mine, and it worked great, however i would by a 10ft arctic instead. I have no experience with an arctic, but the moldboards just seem so much more efficient. I was planning to purchase an inverse blower this year, but i just dont have enough residentials to justfy one. Even with the loader in float function you may want to add more weight to the front of the tractor as well as the rear. A few times my operator complained about it last year, so i added 800 lbs to the front this year...i shall let you know if it works better.

Overall i think you will be more than happy with it!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

You will want front fenders too. The washer fluid resovior is kind of small!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Also keep the side windows closed as well! You will fling everything on the road into your cab!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

is there a company for aftermarket fenders for front tires for these tractors? i was thinking about all the road crap getting slung onto the windshield on our tractor.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

That is a really pretty machine (and a nice dump truck too!). I agree with everyone here about using it for salt. We use our oldest most worn out machine (a vintage ex DSNY W-14) to load our salt trucks. For the kind of bucks you're dropping on a tractor and pusher you may want to consider spending 5-10 grand on a cheap skid for the salt pile rather than use a brand new "gem". Then again, I dont know if you put down enough salt to justify that sorta thing. All that aside great looking machine!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1363180 said:


> is there a company for aftermarket fenders for front tires for these tractors? i was thinking about all the road crap getting slung onto the windshield on our tractor.


I'm sure there are, but i don't know any. I have not looked into it. John deere I know sells them however.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I was thinking the same about the front tires, checked with the dealer today they have a front fender kit for $425.

I am not worried about the salt, I wash everything all the time and it is not parked in the salt bin. My dump used for salting ran 130 tons last winter and the inside of the dump bed still looked new. Now this summer was a different story with all the stone it hauled, so now it has a few spots where the powder coat has come off.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

All dressed up and no where to go, which is fine by me. I would be good with one snow in mid January then right to spring.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice tractor and trucks!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

looks great and dont worry about loading salt nothing you have will ever rust ever from what i saw haha


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you're washing your equipment all the time, you shouldn't have many rust problems


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Loading salt doesn't hurt a tractor, driving it down a salty road at 20 mph does. Nice tractor, hope you have a good winter. We have a 2004 JD 7220 and it's loaded over 8000 ton of salt and it has very little rust on it. We do spray it down with Fluid Film every fall and it doesn't get washed until we bring it back to the shop in the spring. Try the best you can not to track salt in the cab.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1377290 said:


> Loading salt doesn't hurt a tractor, driving it down a salty road at 20 mph does. Nice tractor, hope you have a good winter. We have a 2004 JD 7220 and it's loaded over 8000 ton of salt and it has very little rust on it. We do spray it down with Fluid Film every fall and it doesn't get washed until we bring it back to the shop in the spring. Try the best you can not to track salt in the cab.


Boy do I agree with the driving down a salty road comment! That is the worst on equipment of anything.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice tractor! I love Deeres.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd say pro-tech over the Artic for a couple reasons. First off the Pro-Tech will be much lighter weight which will be very nice for your loader arms (I've had a guy bend them before), and also will be very good for the pushing ability of your tractor. Tractors work great for snow removal (both financially and mechanically), in fact the growth strategy for my company includes almost exclusively tractors for plowing, but they are still on the light weight side which can cause a lot of tire spin while pushing, the lighter pusher will have a noticeable advantage. 

The last reasons are more of a personal preference that a lot of people will argue, but I just really don't like all the moving parts on the Artic pushers. The break ability of those rubber blocks always surprises me. And the extra operator training required is just another thing to deal with to me as well. My Pro-Techs clean right down to pavement, and do it well every time, so I don't see why I would want something heavier, with more training required, and a lot more parts to stock on the shelves. I really like how there is nothing on a pro-tech that cannot be fixed without some welding and or fabrication.

Very nice tractor though! Congrats


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I am a nut about washing stuff. My other business is commercial pressure washing, truck fleets, off road equipment, commercial buildings and environmental clean ups.

Collin what size protechs are you using and what size tractors hp/weight?

Thought I would share an old school deere too. This is my neighbors tractor well actually one of a dozen he has. My daughter turned 3 this summer and we had a farm party complete with petting zoo and pony rides. He was nice enough to bring this over for the kids to play on. One kid asked my if I could get him the key.


----------



## DC WHITE OPZ (Dec 14, 2011)

That 5 series line has some very nice models and sizes. Congrats on your new tractor I'm sure you'll have no problems keeping that working all year. I'm looking at new 5525 for next year.I Like the Artic sectional blades but will probably just stick with Horst and go with the 8-13 snow wing.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That is a good price for the front fender kit. On line it says it retails for $756 and in Canada $808. 

Can you tell me which dealer gave you that price. I have the same tractor but a 2011 and would love to get a set of fenders.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought the tractor from polen implement in Elyria, OH. I think he said list was around 500 or so but would sell them to me for 425. This dealer was great to work with gave me a free radio and some other small options and threw in a lot of free stuff including toys for the kids bunch of t shirts hats and John Deere collars for the dogs.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks, maybe I will call down and see what the say. I think my wife is going to visit her brother over the holidays. Maybe I can get them shipped there. He lives in Kentucky.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

hammerstein;1380730 said:


> Thanks Dave, I am a nut about washing stuff. My other business is commercial pressure washing, truck fleets, off road equipment, commercial buildings and environmental clean ups.
> 
> Collin what size protechs are you using and what size tractors hp/weight?
> 
> Thought I would share an old school deere too. This is my neighbors tractor well actually one of a dozen he has. My daughter turned 3 this summer and we had a farm party complete with petting zoo and pony rides. He was nice enough to bring this over for the kids to play on. One kid asked my if I could get him the key.


10' Pro-Tech Rubber Edge Skid Steer Models, I believe its a S10PS for a model number if I'm remembering right. I run them mounted on the front end loaders of Kubota M7040's.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Collin thank you, thats the one I am picking up this week, new for $2100 is the best price I could find. How many hours do you get between adjustments to the rubber cutting adge and total replacement?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

merrimacmill;1379172 said:


> I'd say pro-tech over the Artic for a couple reasons. First off the Pro-Tech will be much lighter weight which will be very nice for your loader arms (I've had a guy bend them before), and also will be very good for the pushing ability of your tractor. Tractors work great for snow removal (both financially and mechanically), in fact the growth strategy for my company includes almost exclusively tractors for plowing, but they are still on the light weight side which can cause a lot of tire spin while pushing, the lighter pusher will have a noticeable advantage.
> 
> The last reasons are more of a personal preference that a lot of people will argue, but I just really don't like all the moving parts on the Artic pushers. The break ability of those rubber blocks always surprises me. And the extra operator training required is just another thing to deal with to me as well. My Pro-Techs clean right down to pavement, and do it well every time, so I don't see why I would want something heavier, with more training required, and a lot more parts to stock on the shelves. I really like how there is nothing on a pro-tech that cannot be fixed without some welding and or fabrication.
> 
> Very nice tractor though! Congrats


I'm not an Artic supporter but if you run an Arctic is will basically eliminate bending your loader arms. The only times we have bent loader arms is when somebody hits something and the Arctic eliminates that worry. You couldn't pay me to run a rubber edged pusher either.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I also run a 10ft protech on my 5085m and am debating replacing it with something else. The protech is great quality, but i really hate the rubber edge. 

I have about 65 hours on my edge and have not had to adjust it. Make sure you use the float function it will really cut down on shoe wear and make it easier to steer!


----------

